# Tennessee is getting close to constitutional carry! Should your state?



## Jitss617 (Mar 12, 2020)

Constitutional carry is moving forward in Tennessee! The legislation passed out of its first committee this week.


I think trump should mandate this!  10th amendment says we can ignore the federal mandates and acts that diminish the constitution! 
God bless


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 12, 2020)

It wont be stopped either.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 312001 Constitutional carry is moving forward in Tennessee! The legislation passed out of its first committee this week.
> 
> I think trump should mandate this!  10th amendment says we can ignore the federal mandates and acts that diminish the constitution!
> God bless




One CCA.  Should be good to carry in all 50 states.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 12, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> It wont be stopped either.


Maine has concealed carry with no paperwork involved.  But I think you still have to do something to get your handgun.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 12, 2020)

Nope--I just asked my coworker who carries.  She said there are no licenses or permits involved.  So we are already a Constitutional Carry state (you do have to be 21).


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 12, 2020)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > It wont be stopped either.
> ...


What about the 1968 gun act


----------



## OldLady (Mar 12, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


My coworker said there is no license or permit required when you buy a gun here. I also know that a year or two ago they did away with a permit for concealed carry.  That's all I can tell you.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 12, 2020)

Already have it here, and guess what, you would be lucky to see more than one person a month actually carrying one, and most businesses have posted signs saying they don't want them on their properties. As for 'open carry', that silly infantilism is just for fantasizing tards and drunks and serves no purpose at all re safety and deterrence of anything, it just provides more ammo and weapons for the crazies to grab when Goober has his back turned while squeezing the tomatoes.


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 12, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Same here. No permit required.
Gun registration is optional.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldLady (Mar 12, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


How you guys doing for gun deaths?
We used to be pretty low, comparatively.  This year, though, there have been more than usual.  We'll see.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 12, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Nope--I just asked my coworker who carries.  She said there are no licenses or permits involved.  So we are already a Constitutional Carry state (you do have to be 21).


Constitutional carry is also open carry. Its not the same.


----------



## TNHarley (Mar 12, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


All about Constitutional Carry


----------



## Picaro (Mar 12, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Been a big increase here, though it's just the usual black and brown punks killing other black punks, so big losses. White areas are still safer than Europe in most places. Dallas has a shortage of dumbasses who will be police officers for $10 an hour and certain arrest and railroading for anything resembling self-defense, so that situation will continue for a while. The city called in the Texas Rangers for help some weeks back, but black people whined that they were interfering with their rights to gun each other down over such stuff as tennis shoes and hubcaps, so the city's black pols cried 'raycissm!!!' and made them leave, and the death tolls spiked ever higher.


----------



## Tax Man (Mar 12, 2020)

Open carry just means I will have more targets to shoot!


----------



## OldLady (Mar 12, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Nope--I just asked my coworker who carries.  She said there are no licenses or permits involved.  So we are already a Constitutional Carry state (you do have to be 21).
> ...


Well I know we've got "open carry" 'cuz some dweeb came into the local diner one morning toting his pistol on his hip trying to look cool.  Only time I've ever seen it but it's obviously legal.

If needing to be 21 prevents it from being a Constitutional Carry state, so be it.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 12, 2020)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Actually they need to raise the age to around 30 and higher than that is best.


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 13, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I guess it depends on what part of the state you’re in. In southern Vermont (Rutland area) is a high drug use high violence area. 

Up north, where I live there are very few gun murders. 

The drug problem here is much worse than guns.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldLady (Mar 13, 2020)

Billyboom said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


_The drug problem here is much worse than guns._
Here, too.  But like you said, drug use/selling leads to gun deaths.  Pretty much anytime there is a homicide in Maine that isn't domestic violence, our first guess is "drugs."


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 13, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Billyboom said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


What leads to both is the break down of family caused by welfare.. end welfare


----------



## OldLady (Mar 13, 2020)

Picaro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Since in Maine you can take your three year old hunting in the woods and lots of junior high kids are getting their first buck, I don't think that would go over well here.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 13, 2020)

OldLady said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



What does that have to do with concealed or open carry? Do you see three year olds needing to carry  guns around stores and malls in Maine for some reason? In pedophile faggot-ridden San Francisco and LA, yes, children probably do need to carry firearms.


----------



## OldLady (Mar 13, 2020)

Picaro said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


I didn't know you were ONLY talking about open or concealed carry.  I thought you were talking about buying guns for some reason.  My bad.  Sorry.


----------



## Tax Man (Mar 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Billyboom said:
> ...


A restrictive family is what leads to experimenting with drugs. Welfare does not break up a family like religion does.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 13, 2020)

Tax Man said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


How many broken families did we have in 1930? Compared to today? Hmmm


----------



## Tax Man (Mar 13, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Tax Man said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Your question is as stupid as the look of the bozo in your avatar. In the 30's we had just about complete welfare for the masses due to the wall street collapse.


----------



## Coyote (Mar 13, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 312001 Constitutional carry is moving forward in Tennessee! The legislation passed out of its first committee this week.
> ...


Concealed carry is not a right.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 14, 2020)

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...




Tell it to George, Crazy Lady, either way, I prefer open carry anyway.

One way or the other, I'll be carrying and you won't.


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 14, 2020)

Tax Man said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Tax Man said:
> ...


Yes we got welfare in the 1930’s.. now answer my question


----------



## Jitss617 (Mar 14, 2020)

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I would stop infringeing


----------



## Fed Starving (Apr 7, 2020)

I approve right to conceal firearms across all 50 states.


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 7, 2020)

Fuck the law!

If I felt that threatened by everyday life that I needed to carry a gun, I would carry a gun.


----------



## Jitss617 (Apr 7, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Fuck the law!
> 
> If I felt that threatened by everyday life that I needed to carry a gun, I would carry a gun.


Tell the thousands of blacks sitting in jail across the country for possession,, Boston is automatic 2 years


----------



## Vastator (Apr 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Unconstitutional...


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 7, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 312001 Constitutional carry is moving forward in Tennessee! The legislation passed out of its first committee this week.
> 
> 
> I think trump should mandate this!  10th amendment says we can ignore the federal mandates and acts that diminish the constitution!
> God bless


All 50 states should


----------



## Mr Natural (Apr 7, 2020)

Quit being such pussies and carry your guns.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 7, 2020)

Coyote said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Nope. Open and concealed are


----------



## White 6 (Apr 7, 2020)

I live in Tennessee and am licensed to carry.  I do not support every non trained idiot walking around with a pistol in his pocket.  I have no problem with intelligent gun regulation.  Constitutional carry, as it is called, is not intelligent gun regulation.


----------



## Shawnee_b (Apr 23, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Already have it here, and guess what, you would be lucky to see more than one person a month actually carrying one, and most businesses have posted signs saying they don't want them on their properties. As for 'open carry', that silly infantilism is just for fantasizing tards and drunks and serves no purpose at all re safety and deterrence of anything, it just provides more ammo and weapons for the crazies to grab when Goober has his back turned while squeezing the tomatoes.



If they are properly carrying concealed, how would you know anyway? 

Agree, open carry does fit "infantile", good word for it.

Yes KY had it for a while now. 

I'm both pro and con. Basically its a God given right. In a civilized world however? I dunno, like to think we are.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 23, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Already have it here, and guess what, you would be lucky to see more than one person a month actually carrying one, and most businesses have posted signs saying they don't want them on their properties. As for 'open carry', that silly infantilism is just for fantasizing tards and drunks and serves no purpose at all re safety and deterrence of anything, it just provides more ammo and weapons for the crazies to grab when Goober has his back turned while squeezing the tomatoes.
> ...


I live in Tennessee, am properly licensed and do carry concealed.  I have seen far to many people on ranges and in their yards that have no business carrying a loaded weapon in public.  I support anyone getting training, completing the classwork and testing, qualifying on the range and feel confident in their most basic ability and familiarization with the laws, and responsibilities of carrying and utilizing their weapon, without being a danger to themselves and others.  I do not support constitutional carry.


----------



## Picaro (Apr 23, 2020)

Shawnee_b said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Already have it here, and guess what, you would be lucky to see more than one person a month actually carrying one, and most businesses have posted signs saying they don't want them on their properties. As for 'open carry', that silly infantilism is just for fantasizing tards and drunks and serves no purpose at all re safety and deterrence of anything, it just provides more ammo and weapons for the crazies to grab when Goober has his back turned while squeezing the tomatoes.
> ...



We have open carry here; I've only seen one person carrying one openly so far.

Agree, open carry does fit "infantile", good word for it.

Yes KY had it for a while now.

I'm both pro and con. Basically its a God given right. In a civilized world however? I dunno, like to think we are.
[/QUOTE]

I support concealed carry, for people who have some kind of fairly rigorous safety training.

Open carry is not tactically sound; any psycho can see you have a weapon, and just stalk you and make a grab for it when your guard is down, and you're squeezing the tomatoes or something; it makes no sense to open carry, and it's just a big frigging deal to fetishists who want to show off their toys. It doesn't deter nutjobs; even cops don't deter nutjobs. I would not want anyone to know I'm armed in a public setting. We don't need Goober running around with his collection of rifles and sidearms and combat knives, pulling his new mail order 81mm surplus mortar behind him in his lil red wagon just to get a loaf of bread in a store; they're just nutjobs themselves.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 24, 2020)

Tax Man said:


> Open carry just means I will have more targets to shoot!


Sure you will son...sure you will.


----------



## martybegan (Apr 24, 2020)

Tax Man said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



That last part is an outright lie. Welfare does nothing BUT subsidize bad behavior, by removing the need to support your own offspring and yourself.


----------



## Missourian (Apr 24, 2020)

Mr Clean said:


> Fuck the law!
> 
> If I felt that threatened by everyday life that I needed to carry a gun, I would carry a gun.


That's how it used to be.  IMO it is preferable to change the law...which is what we did.  Missouri is a Constitutional Carry State.  Open carry can be abridged by local municipal governments unless you have a CCW.  We've been a peaceable travel state (you may carry a loaded handgun in your vehicle) for as long as I've lived here.  And Illinois now recognizes Missouri CCW's to carry loaded weapons inn vehicles in Illinois...but not outside a vehicle.  Small steps...but forward.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Apr 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Typical response trying to make it a shameful act for exercising a constitutional right.


----------



## White 6 (Apr 25, 2020)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Nothing shameful about open carry at all, and I didn't actually notice what you thought the poster(s) was an attempt to shame.  I do not generally open carry, unless it is just inconvenient to conceal.  Hard to conceal in jogging shorts and tee shirt, riding a bike, or hiking or any highly active activity, due to comfort.  I do not support untrained, unregulated constitutional carry whether concealed or open.  Too many idiots out there.


----------



## Vastator (Apr 25, 2020)

OldLady said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Why did you think it made him look “cool”? Are guns a fashion statement in your neck of the woods?


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Apr 25, 2020)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


_Well I know we've got "open carry" 'cuz some dweeb came into the local diner one morning toting his pistol on his hip __trying to look cool._  Its just another version of the tiny dick narrative the gun grabbers try to use.


----------



## Vastator (Apr 25, 2020)

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


Same thing happened to me to other day. This nimrod even had a costume on. Boy was I impressed! Fag boy had shoulder patches saying “County Sheriff” and shit. But man...’ did that cat look cool open carrying and shit. I knew right then... “I wanna grow up to be just like this guy”...


----------



## August West (Apr 26, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> View attachment 312001 Constitutional carry is moving forward in Tennessee! The legislation passed out of its first committee this week.
> 
> 
> I think trump should mandate this!  10th amendment says we can ignore the federal mandates and acts that diminish the constitution!
> God bless


Open carry should be mandatory. When I see one of these chicken shit cowboy gun pussies  going into a business with a gun, I`ll go elsewhere.


----------



## Vastator (Apr 26, 2020)

August West said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 312001 Constitutional carry is moving forward in Tennessee! The legislation passed out of its first committee this week.
> ...


Like a chicken shit... So ironic, yet so amusing...


----------



## August West (Apr 26, 2020)

Vastator said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


I`m not afraid to go buy groceries unarmed. Who`s the chicken shit?


----------



## Vastator (Apr 26, 2020)

August West said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


Apparently you are if you should come across a person with a gun. I bet if he were wearing a costume you'd feel better about it in your land of make believe...


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 29, 2020)

White 6 said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


So you just dont support constitutional carry then.


----------

